# Anyone notice creatine increases ejaculation



## Floods7 (Oct 3, 2010)

I talked to some people on another forum and some people said that a side effect for them of creatine was increased ejaculation fluid (cum). Then I heard that creatine makes your ejaculation smaller because it makes your body retain water. Anyone notice this?


----------



## allen001 (May 16, 2013)

Ya I too heard about thisSome Possible side effects of Creatine that can decrease athletic performance include:


1. Stomach cramps
2. Muscle cramps
3. Nausea
4. Diarrhea
5. Weight gain


And We all know that overly weight is the problem of all the sexual disorders and one of them is the ejaculation problem. And we must aware about the enhancers and for the we have to search of the best site.


----------



## PushAndPull (May 16, 2013)

No


----------



## heavylifting1 (May 16, 2013)

I didn't think it did at all. What it could be is it helps you recover better so you feel better rested which would allow testosterone levels in your body to free up. Thats all it is. It also might give you the ability to workout harder or give you a placebo effect that "helps" you workout harder.


----------



## hypo_glycemic (May 16, 2013)

Floods7 said:


> I talked to some people on another forum and some people said that a side effect for them of creatine was increased ejaculation fluid (cum). Then I heard that creatine makes your ejaculation smaller because it makes your body retain water. Anyone notice this?



^bro science


----------



## GeauxDATY (May 23, 2013)

Yes, bro science. The main thing I noticed when taking creatine is my forearms getting so pumped that I couldn't hold on to anything after working out for about 15 minutes.


----------

